# spastic stomach???



## Guest (May 14, 1999)

Hi. I just had some tests done at the Dr.'s office, the tests came out normal. I went to find out why I was having pain underneath my breastbone. I have a knot that forms every time I start hurting. The Dr. says it's just air trapped underneath my stomach muscle. He gave me Levsin to relax and alleviate my stomach, it helps some but then sometimes my pain isn't alleviated. He says I don't have IBS, in which I don't think I do, I don't have any problem with my bowel movements.But, I do expel quite of bit of air.My Dr. says everyone consumes air,But I said I belch everytime I am hungry and I have gas every night. I asked why am I still hungry after I eat a full course meal, he said that my stomach spasms are pushing my food out causing me to feel still hungry. Has anyone felt this way? My spouse thinks this is all in my head. Help, I need some answers to find out why I have these symptoms!


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

I have a hard knot that forms under my breast bone too. It coames then passes on so I know it's nothing serious. this is a new IBS symptom that has just started with me about two months ago. Scared me at first but as it comes and goes I've decided not to let it bother me too much. My food does pass through my system too quickly but not out of my stomach like yours.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 1999)

I am hungry all the time too. Unfortunatly I have no answers. My stomach will cramp up and then I'll be hungry.


----------



## TERIO (Jan 1, 1999)

You should ask your doctor to give you an upper GI for G.E.R.D (reflux problems) that could be all the gas problems. My son has that, gets pains in his chest, I requested upper GI, and sure enough there it was.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 1999)

i agree it does sound like acid reflux.I was diagnosed last summer with reflux problems...funnily enough it was soon after developing c type ibs.My conclusion being that pressure[gas] in the intestines is following the path of least resistance...in this case up.I was precribed losec and then zantac ..both were useless thus confirming my diagnosis.I also suffer from being hungry after eating.This is probably due to bad digestion.What i find helps is chewing food thoroughly...50 chews per small mouthful and not drinking water etc whilst eating..apart from the occasional sip...this means that the stomach acid is less diluted and therefore more effective.Being relaxed whilst eating also helps the digestion process...my usual tendency is to bolt food down quickly hardly bothering with more than a couple of chews.Hope this info is of benefit...rgds tonyrgds tony


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

I have just been told I have a "spastic stomach". This after I was tested for gall stones (ultrasound) and an ulcer (upper gi). I had a pain under my right ribs which then went to under my breastbone. It started out as a minor pain now and then. Became a constant which is why I went to docter. I have had burning in my stomach and esophagus for many years which I just tried to control with diet and over counter medication. Can you tell me more about the "spastic stomach"? Until now I had never heard of it and this is the only site I have found that even talks about it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

I to suffer from pain under my breast bone and down the center of my chest. At times my entire abdomen aches. After having an upper-gi my doctor said that my esophagus was having spasm. Has anyone else every heard of such a thing? Anyway he put me on Levbid, which I despise. This medication makes me feel as if my whole body is numb, including my mind.


----------



## Brian (Sep 12, 1999)

p.[This message has been edited by Brian (edited 07-15-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

I don't experience heartburn symptoms, but my stomach muscles do not seem to behave normally. I never get full or hungry no matter what I eat or don't eat. I must pre-plan and measure everything I eat since I never feel hunger or fullness. I do get nauseated a lot but not in relation to what I eat. It's hard to know how much to eat and when. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------

